# Split in to NUC



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

You can check on this site for a bee calendar to see when you should expect to see larvae. I usually just wait a month from the day I made the split, for some reason this year it has taken as long as five weeks to see larvae. If none show up in a month from the date of the split, and you're concerned, just place a frame of eggs and larvae in the nuc once a week until it has a queen, this keeps the population up also.


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

Virgin queens can be very tricky to spot, as I found out last year. Just leave them alone until you start seeing eggs.


----------



## vbabiy (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for you help


----------

